# Anyone have a Fortis IQ?



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been trying to search for pictures/posts of them on the forum but have come up empty handed. If you have one of these interesting limited edition watches, I'd love to see it.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes I am one of the lucky owners out there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

wkw said:


> Yes I am one of the lucky owners out there.


Indeed. I think it's one of the coolest dials out there. I've been searching for one for years. Perhaps one day I'll get lucky too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

mauiguy said:


> Indeed. I think it's one of the coolest dials out there. I've been searching for one for years. Perhaps one day I'll get lucky too. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks mauiguy. I was totally attracted to the dial when I watch was announced back in 2008 and it was quite hard to locate this watch.

Happy hunting. I recall I have seen one popping up every now and then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchWalker (Feb 5, 2018)

Hunting as well for the IQ. Got the 2pi and Frisson already...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Ambiorix666 said:


> Hunting as well for the IQ. Got the 2pi and Frisson already...


Great. How do you like the Frisson?

I did not get it because I prefer sapphire crystal. But the special feature on the glass is unique.

Here's a pic of mine










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchWalker (Feb 5, 2018)

The Frisson is "cool".. What would you expect with such a name....  Love your IQ!
Here's a look at the Frisson...

__
http://instagr.am/p/BfQuow8Ax_G/


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Ambiorix666 said:


> The Frisson is "cool".. What would you expect with such a name....  Love your IQ!
> Here's a look at the Frisson...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BfQuow8Ax_G/


Very nice. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limenko (Oct 17, 2013)

I love the IQ...Would love to add the Frission










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

^^^looks great on that strap

Very unique watches. Never seen one before, but definitely “out of the box”.


----------



## WatchWalker (Feb 5, 2018)

If anyone knows where to source an IQ? Trying to complete my Fortis Rolf Sachs collection.


----------



## khuongnt (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone know where to buy Fortis IQ? I love to buy this one.


----------



## DrAgod (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello to all Fortis IQ lovers!

I would like to buy Fortis IQ if you have one for sale. Please contact me with private message. Thank you!


----------



## alexli7 (Sep 5, 2020)

Have one for sale, make me a proposal @DrAgod @khuongnt @WatchWalker


----------



## lolik123 (Apr 5, 2021)

alexli7 said:


> View attachment 15545609
> Have one for sale, make me a proposal @DrAgod @khuongnt @WatchWalker


still available?


----------

